# Sig P225-A1 and Sig P226



## dpsk (Mar 4, 2016)

Does anyone own, or have been able to shoot and compare the (new/re-released) P225-A1 to the P226? I'm curious about the practical width difference between the two pistols, and how they compare when shooting.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

have several p226 and one p225--all great shooters. very similar in accuracy and handling. you cannot go wrong with either

that said--if you can get alegion version of the p226-- you have sigs best gun !


----------



## jjmcd (Feb 7, 2016)

Some people think the 229 Legion in 357/.40 is a more versatile and better all around weapon

Like Me.


----------

